# Question about cutting crown molding backer board



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

My crown molding has one leg of 3 inches and one leg of two inches when I placed them in the square in the sprung position. My question is should the angle of my saw be 45 degrees to cut the legs? This would create two legs the same length. can some one please tell me how I need to cut my 2 X 4's to get the proper leg lengths.

Thanks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Novice,
put your crown mold back in the framing square. Put a sheet of paper or thin cardboard underneath everything and trace the triangle left under the crown while it is sitting in the framing square. Cut out the triangle, take it over to your table saw and use it as a gauge to set your blade angle. When I do what you are doing, I just rip the pieces out of a 2 x 4. You don't want your backing actually touching the back of your crown. You need a slight gap there to make sure your crown sits tight against the wall and ceiling. One other thing, you need to stop your backing short of the inside corners where you are going to run a piece of crown all the way into the corner with a straight cut on it and the other mating piece of crown gets coped. Usually leaving 3-4" short is plenty.
Mike Hawkins


----------

